# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Maredhenie seksuale gjate ciklit te menstruacioneve

## strong_07

A do ket pasoja femra nese ben mardhenje gjat mestracioneve dhe cilat jan ata??? dhe a do te kaplojn femren dhimbjet?????

----------


## Inteligjentja

Pasoja e vetme eshte qe eshte e neveritshme si ide ne rradhe te pare. Edhe nuk eshte mire qe te kryesh mardhenie sepse nuk lejon te dalin jashte papastertite. Prit per 27 ditet e tjera te muajit per ti shkrire morrin krevatit.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

Po shikoja nje dite nje emision dhe thoshte kur femra eshte me mesturacione ,deshira per te bere seks eshte me e madhe ,dhe 70% e tradhetive beheshin kur ishe me mesturacione,gjithashtu 30% e femijeve nuk ishin me partnerin.Keshtu te dashur statistikat jane statistika.

----------


## [Perla]

> Po ju bej nje pyetje, me falni po cila mjekesi e thot kete. Se te pakten kemi shfletuar e kemi lexuar dy gjera. Ketu po flitet per mardhenie seksuale dhe jo per farezim. Ju hidheni nga nje dege ne degen tjeter dhe kur vjen fundi thon pse dolen nga tema...


Persa i perket pyetjes tuaj, mund te keshilloheni me nje mjek gjinekolog per me teper hollesi ,pasi ato qe keni shfletuar nuk jane te sakta .

Persa i perket dalies nga tema, nuk e gjykoni ju por moderatori, e nese eshte le ta fshine... kur permend marredheniet seksuale nuk mund te menjanosh farezimin e vullnetshme apo jo, e ato qe u permenden ishin pasojat.

----------


## xfiles

> A do ket pasoja femra nese ben mardhenje gjat mestracioneve dhe cilat jan ata??? dhe a do te kaplojn femren dhimbjet?????


Kjo varet nga femra dhe nga ty, nese ajo ka deshire nuk ka pse ndjen dhimbje.
Dhe pa merak se nuk ka asnje pasoje.
Vazhdo i qete! Njerezimi ka vazhduar te riprodhohet pa bere te tilla pyetje per dhjetra mijra vjete.
Aq keq paska vajt puna sot saqe duhet te mesojme nga te tjeret aktin elementar qe ben te mundur vazhdimesine e species njerezore?

----------


## morrison

> Persa i perket pyetjes tuaj, mund te keshilloheni me nje mjek gjinekolog per me teper hollesi ,pasi ato qe keni shfletuar nuk jane te sakta .
> 
> Persa i perket dalies nga tema, nuk e gjykoni ju por moderatori, e nese eshte le ta fshine... kur permend marredheniet seksuale nuk mund te menjanosh farezimin e vullnetshme apo jo, e ato qe u permenden ishin pasojat.


Ne fakt une jam keshilluar me nje gjinekolog, dhe me teper temen e cova ne nje trajte shakaje pasi ashtu e mori qe ne fillim, dhe nuk kisha si te dilja une si gjinekologu i forumit. Ne cdo mardhenie seksuale mund te kete pasoja, nuk eshte e thene vetem ne periudhen e mensturacioneve apo pastrimit te femres. Me ate qe me tha gjinekologu eshte pasi cdo papasterti mund te kete pasoja tek mashkulli por tek femra nuk mund te kete asnje lloje efekti negativ dhe mund te cregulloje sistemin imunitar. Prandaj problemi qendron qe mashkulli mund te mari infeksion nese nuk perdor masa mbrojtese por femra eshte ne rregull me gjithcka, sepse eshte ne periudh pastrimi dhe nuk i jep asnje efekt anesor apo cregullim ne vezore. Vetem ka skuqje te qafes te mitres nga sforcimi i tepert dhe nga situata jo normale, e cila krijone kenaqesi me te madhe kur penisi prek ne miter, po ashtu ka dhe dhimbje te padurueshme kur godet me force mashkulli. Shpresoje te jesh sqaruar me postimin, dhe me keshillen qe mora nga nje gjinekolog.

----------


## [Perla]

Sa keq qe u fshine postimet sepse ç'thuhet tani nuk thuhet pastaj. Une po flisja per pllenimin (e mundshme/te pavullnetshem) gjate diteve mestruale dhe per pasojat qe kishte tek fetusi.

Kurse per lejimin ose jo te aktit seksual gjate ciklit mestrual, eshte e keshillueshme vizita ne mjekun gjinekolog, sepse nje organizem apo sistem imunitar tek parneret eshte i ndryshem. Ashtu siç ciklet per disa femra jane te dhimbshem dhe me çrregullime,e per disa te tjera kalon pa probleme, ashtu ndodh edhe gjate aktit. Mund te sjelle ose jo probleme, e mira eshte ta vendosi nje mjek . Ne disa raste nuk mjafton vetem deshira, merret primar shendeti dhe mireqenia mbi te gjitha.

----------


## Apollyon

> A do ket pasoja femra nese ben mardhenje gjat mestracioneve dhe cilat jan ata??? dhe a do te kaplojn femren dhimbjet?????


Sa shtatanik qe je o njeri!! Nuk pret dot as 5 dite sa te besh hatane?

Di qe femra kan dhimbje 3 ditet e para (ma ka thene nje femer, se un sjam gjinekolog) po pas 3 ditesh mund te kryesh mardhenie, edhe pse cikli ska mbaruar totalisht.

Po keshille e mire do ishte : Prit 5 dite hajt 1 jave, se sbehet qameti.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> A do ket pasoja femra nese ben mardhenje gjat mestracioneve dhe cilat jan ata??? dhe a do te kaplojn femren dhimbjet?????


Varet se ne cfar gjendje eshte femera tjeter,mund ti kete dhe ajo.

----------


## MIRIAM

> Sa keq qe u fshine postimet sepse ç'thuhet tani nuk thuhet pastaj. Une po flisja per pllenimin (e mundshme/te pavullnetshem) gjate diteve mestruale dhe per pasojat qe kishte tek fetusi.


Gjate diteve menstruale nuk ka shance qe femra te mbetet shtatezene ,keshtu qe smund te kete kurfare pllenimi te mundeshem ose pavullnetshem.

----------


## xfiles

> Gjate diteve menstruale nuk ka shance qe femra te mbetet shtatezene ,keshtu qe smund te kete kurfare pllenimi te mundeshem ose pavullnetshem.


Edhe nese ndodh, nuk ka te beje fare me shendetin e femijes.

----------


## MIRIAM

> Edhe nese ndodh, nuk ka te beje fare me shendetin e femijes.


PO nuk ndodhe fare ,te mbetet femra shtatezene gjate ciklit menstrual eshte si te thuhet se ka ngel shtatezene nje mashkull.

----------


## fisniku-student

Ne kete Rast Jeta e Femres eshte Objekt Bastoreje...

----------


## xfiles

> Ne kete Rast Jeta e Femres eshte Objekt Bastoreje...


Pse nuk na e sqaron me tej mendimin.

----------


## Izadora

> PO nuk ndodhe fare ,te mbetet femra shtatezene gjate ciklit menstrual eshte si te thuhet se ka ngel shtatezene nje mashkull.



deri diku e vertet 
por nuk eshte e pamundur,ndodhe rralle qe mund te ngelesh shtatzan por ndodh.

Spermien qendrojne aktiv deri ne 5 dite .

----------


## fisniku-student

> Pse nuk na e sqaron me tej mendimin.


Nuk po flas me shume sepse nuk jam Gjinokolog ,mirpo vetem se mund te ju them se Jeta e nje Femre ne rastin e berjes se mardhenjeve sexuale gjatë Kohes se Menstruacione ,eshte pothuajse ne Pol Position qe te merr fundin.

Sinqerisht ne munges te njohjes se Terminologjis Mjeksore adekuate qe nevoiten qe te jem me i kjart gjatë shpjegimit te kesaj qeshtje ,me bene gati te pamundur qe te te shpjegoj me shume rreth kesaj.

Mirpo Bota e gjinokologeve jan te nje Zeri dhe pajtohen se existon Rreziku Potencial qe Nje Femer te vdes nese bene kete mardhenje sexuale ne kete Cikel ,kjo shpjegohet sepse ne kete cikel femrat kan qrregullime, rrjedhje ,Gjakosje dhe besa edhe dhembje ne organet gjenitale (Miter) dhe ne rast se zhvillohet ndonje raport seksual ne kete rast ,ka mundesi qe te krijohen qrregullime te paparashikuara ,si ne gjakderdhje te emdha e deri ne infeksione te ndryshme qe mund te rrezikojn jeten e nje femre.....


Lol mos me ngarko me shume ,se Juristi nuk mundet qe te behet edhe Gjinokolog. :ngerdheshje: 

Nuk e dua kete profesion sepse shumica e Personave qe jan Gjinokologë,kan Probleme me Impotenc,keshtu qe nuk dua te jem Ipmotent  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MIRIAM

> deri diku e vertet 
> por nuk eshte e pamundur,ndodhe rralle qe mund te ngelesh shtatzan por ndodh.
> 
> Spermien qendrojne aktiv deri ne 5 dite .


Vetem sperma smund te krijoj njeriun,por se bashku me vezoren femrore,dhe ate kur veza eshte e pjekur sepse ne kohen e meustracioneve veza shpethen ose shperbehet.

----------


## xfiles

> Nuk po flas me shume sepse nuk jam Gjinokolog ,mirpo vetem se mund te ju them se Jeta e nje Femre ne rastin e berjes se mardhenjeve sexuale gjatë Kohes se Menstruacione ,eshte pothuajse ne Pol Position qe te merr fundin.
> 
> Sinqerisht ne munges te njohjes se Terminologjis Mjeksore adekuate qe nevoiten qe te jem me i kjart gjatë shpjegimit te kesaj qeshtje ,me bene gati te pamundur qe te te shpjegoj me shume rreth kesaj.
> 
> Mirpo Bota e gjinokologeve jan te nje Zeri dhe pajtohen se existon Rreziku Potencial qe Nje Femer te vdes nese bene kete mardhenje sexuale ne kete Cikel ,kjo shpjegohet sepse ne kete cikel femrat kan qrregullime, rrjedhje ,Gjakosje dhe besa edhe dhembje ne organet gjenitale (Miter) dhe ne rast se zhvillohet ndonje raport seksual ne kete rast ,ka mundesi qe te krijohen qrregullime te paparashikuara ,si ne gjakderdhje te emdha e deri ne infeksione te ndryshme qe mund te rrezikojn jeten e nje femre.....


Kjo eshte tamam bullshit,
deri ne rrezik vdekjeje apo infeksioni?
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Vetem sperma smund te krijoj njeriun,por se bashku me vezoren femrore,dhe ate kur veza eshte e pjekur sepse ne kohen e meustracioneve veza shpethen ose shperbehet.



behet fjale kur kryhen mardhenie nga ditet e fundit te menstruacioneve.

spermien duke pase nje jetegjatesi deri ne 5 dite dhe femra e ka ovulation(pjekje e vezes) me heret se normalja 

mund te ndodhe nje shtatzani e padeshiruar



ps.megjithate ndodhe rralle

----------


## xfiles

> behet fjale kur kryhen mardhenie nga ditet e fundit te menstruacioneve.
> 
> spermien duke pase nje jetegjatesi deri ne 5 dite dhe femra e ka ovulation(pjekje e vezes) me heret se normalja 
> 
> mund te ndodhe nje shtatzani e padeshiruar
> 
> 
> 
> ps.megjithate ndodhe rralle


72 ore eshte jetegjatesia e spermatozoideve ne kushte normale, 
shto mensturacionet, mbase kjo pergjysmohet.

----------

